# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [balderounet] Bonjour  tous et  toutes

## balderounet

Je suis enseignant en dveloppement pour des bac +2  +5 avec quelque notions de rseaux.

Je visite rgulirement ce magnifique site et je me suis enfin dcid  y participer plus activement.

J'espre que nos changes seront fructueux  ::):

----------


## _vince_

Bienvenue.

Quels langages sont  la mode en ce moment dans l'enseignement ?

----------


## balderounet

Bah rien de bien nouveau 

C++, Java, C#, PHP  ::): 

Rien que du classique quoi  ::D:

----------

